# Porcupine hunting?



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

My state is now allowing us to porcupine hunt........Not sure what one would do with a shot porcupine. You can use any rifle, with a daily limit of six and bag possession limit of 12, i rarely EVER see them around where i hunt at, so whats the big rush for us to hunt them with a SIX daily limit?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There was a member on here last year who would do anything to get a hold of some porkies, Besides they are good to eat, better then KFC.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

There are many people who still eat them here. Haven't tried it myself. They're mainly in the north in Michigan but man are they hell on anything to do with wood. Cabins and sheds especially. Very destructive little buggers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You don't see them because they view you as a predator.

People use the quills to make jewelry also.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

boy do we have them up here. they play hell on pine trees planted in shelter belts and at least twice a year we have to rope a calf and pull quills from its nose. they are on the most wanted list around here...lol


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Its not fun pulling the quills out of a dogs mouth either. My dog Gryph was smart enough to only do it once, but my dad talks about one of his old hunting dogs that never learned. They are just about the only animal you can take out on foot easily, had a lot of fun with my friends when we were young chasing them down.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

True i guess that makes scents don, and yea i guess the more you think the more they are a pain


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I have only encountered them once ever, and that was at a Utah state park called antelope island. They were eating in a Russian olive tree. From a distance they looked like squirrel nests.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Benbibler said:


> I have only encountered them once ever, and that was at a Utah state park called antelope island. They were eating in a Russian olive tree. From a distance they looked like squirrel nests.


Never knew they climbed into trees either i know a spot where one used to live but never saw him, he wasunder my firewood shed and he ripped the wood up pretty bad


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They're not much of a challenge to hunt and wise outdoorsmen will leave them in the wild for those who are hungry. On private property, where the welfare of animals or property is a concern, punch them out.

We don't have them in southern Michigan but they're abundant in the northern part of the state. Had one chewing on our tent while camping at night. In the morning, we found the critter up a poplar tree about 30 feet up. Threw a rock at it and pow! right on the head. It fell to the ground, dazed and confused, and when it recovered, we chased it into the next county.

By the way, they don't throw their quills, but I've had to pull the quills from a few hunting dogs' snouts.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I will say though that if you shoot one out of a tree, DO NOT stand under the tree where you're shooting it out of. Quills will rain down on you, not a fun experience. Learned that when I was 12 years old.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I will say though that if you shoot one out of a tree, DO NOT stand under the tree where you're shooting it out of. Quills will rain down on you, not a fun experience. Learned that when I was 12 years old.


Thats not a great surprise.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks pal.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You are most welcome my friend.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I will say though that if you shoot one out of a tree, DO NOT stand under the tree where you're shooting it out of. Quills will rain down on you, not a fun experience. Learned that when I was 12 years old.


What did you do Tom...try to catch it on its way down ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, he just looked so cuddly ! No, those quills go everywhere when you nail one !


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

bones44 said:


> I will say though that if you shoot one out of a tree, DO NOT stand under the tree where you're shooting it out of. Quills will rain down on you, not a fun experience. Learned that when I was 12 years old.


So that's what happened to Tom... Now I understand!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We get your "point." Those kinds of lessons have a way of "sticking" with you, I'd say.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, that sucks, i can imagine........guess when a hunt dosnt go your way you just have to ''stick'' with it!

Got that one from you glen


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Bones, is that why you're always telling new members to "stick" around and they will learn a lot???


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Mick105 said:


> Hey Bones, is that why you're always telling new members to "stick" around and they will learn a lot???


LOL you might be onto something mick


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

*im just glad he decided to stick it out or is that in lol*


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Had one charge me two years ago!

A buddy had some 'yotes come into his turkey stand. Next day I set up 100yrds down from him just incase.

My belly was hurting, so I walked another 50yrds and made #2, and returned to my spot. While waiting for my friend to finish, some fat critter walks out, smells my #2, and starts "running" at me.

It took two rounds of 7.62 at 15 feet and ran back into the woods!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hopefully set #2 was downwind of your buddy....LOL


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, Porky stories. I got nothing against the critters, except for the fact they are dumb and full of spikes. (I know they're destructive. Pa Game Commission finally caught up to the unwritten shoot on sight rule.) Once in Wisconson had a Porky climb the deer stand I was in. Let it crawl past me, but had to poke it W/my .30-30 to get it to crawl up the other side of the tree. Then he crapped on me from above. Wood pellets no big deal, but it was the principle of the matter. I shot him before I left.
In Wyoming, (I did'nt know the pararie hosted porkies) had a porky crawl into a ground blind with me. The fact I was poking him in the nose with a Zwickey Delta made no difference to him. Once inside the blind, I stepped out and shot him. Needless to say, he rolled, broke and chomped three of my good cedars.
Not a porky fan. Pa has an increasing Fisher population. They say Fishers kill porkies. 
As far as eatin' goes, I'll pass. I got venision, beef and elk steak in my freezer. RS, NattyB

I do think their hibernation dens are pretty cool. I've seen two that two men could have crawled inside and slept well, had it not been for all the quills and dried dung. (That dosen't read right. I mean like two real men in a survival type situation. Hetero-men, normal guys. You know what I mean...I'm just saying two people would comfortably fit inside.)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL Glad you cleared that one Natty......


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

For a minute there I thought Natty was soliciting us....


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey, nowadays you gotta be real specific. Anything can be taken wrong. Course figured I'd be safe on this site, but ya never know.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea right ! LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmmmmm........otay buckwheat.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I have only see maybe a dozen porcupines in my life. We don't have alot of em here. But back in 1980 while deer hunting we heard this godawful moaning/screaming noise outside our tent one nite and couldn't figure out what it was. Next morning we look around and find a pair of porkies in a tree next to camp just porking away!! Porcupine sex is interesting to say the least!! I took my dad's Canon camera and climbed up the tree and got a couple real good close up pics, once they were finished. My mom was freaking out, and my dad just kept telling me to be careful with the camera!! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya mean no one offered them a cigarette ? LOL


----------

